
The only proven thing helmets protect us from are fines - Libertatea
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/bike-blog/2012/nov/13/helmets-australia
======
headShrinker
Stop this. It's really dumb that there is a group of bicyclist insisting
helmets don't protect your head. There is a similar group of motorcycle
enthusiasts and every day there are a few less of them. Hit your head on the
cement with and then without a helmet on and you will see. They work without
question.

